# Solved: Router Help



## DaisyDoodles (Aug 31, 2012)

I need help restoring my wireless internet. In an attempt to get the internet on another laptop my uncle entered the 8 digits on the back of the router after that I lost internet on my laptop and everything else connected to the router. 

The router is a Medialink wireless N. My laptop is not even picking up my network, but my TV is and says the network is not connected. I have unplugged everything and still nothing. I'm currently on my PC which is hooked to the modem.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds like the router configuration needs to be checked - make and exact model of the modem and of the router

also if you disconnect a modem/router, its often useful to do a full powercycle - see below



> My laptop is not even picking up my network


 some routers now have a switch to turn off the wireless has that been switched off
what are the status of all the lights on the router

lets see an xirrus screen shot - and tell us if the wireless is listed and what its name is

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

"power cycle" process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes,
 Plug the power cords back in, but don't switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## DaisyDoodles (Aug 31, 2012)

Modem- Motorola. Model # SB5100
Router- Medialink Wireless N Router. Model # MWN-WAPR150N

The power, internet, and WLAN lights are on and and the Sys light is blinking. There is a WPS/WLAN button on the back and when I press that the WPS light will blink for awhile and then go off.

As for the power cycle, neither of them have on/off switches, there is a standby button on top of the modem and a reset button on the back of the router, which has to be pressed with a pin. 

Should I run Xirrus on my PC or laptop?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> As for the power cycle, neither of them have on/off switches, there is a standby button on top of the modem and a reset button on the back of the router, which has to be pressed with a pin.


 in which case unplug them / switch off at the power switch its plugged into



> Should I run Xirrus on my PC or laptop?


 any windows wireless enabled PC or laptop


----------



## DaisyDoodles (Aug 31, 2012)

Okay, I've attached a screen shot. Hopefully this is what you are looking for. It is not picking up my network name at all. I should mention this was ran from my laptop.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

No- - sorry , missed posting the xirrus details

power off the unit and leave for a few minutes , then power back on

whats the name of your wireless ?
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://info.xirrus.com/Wi-FiInspectorConfirmation.html

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

post which *SSID* name is yours, its located in the list, under_ network "Adapter Name" _(1st column) 

To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/ or
if you want to optimise base station position and signal strength / dead spots use
http://www.chimoosoft.com/products/apgrapher/ which has a graph function to monitor signal
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Techy1234 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello Daisy

Can you confirm if any laptop or computer is able to see the network in your house? It could be an SSID broadcasting issue. Have you verified that the network is broadcasting its ID (the Xirrus screenshot should verify it!) . 

Just my 2cents 

Good Luck
Techy


----------



## DaisyDoodles (Aug 31, 2012)

Okay, is this the right screenshot?


----------



## DaisyDoodles (Aug 31, 2012)

My Lg Tv picks up the network, but can't connect. My laptop isn't finding any network and I haven't checked any of my game systems, I just assumed they can't either. 

When I first got the router I had a hard time connecting it and just all of a sudden it started working, I've had it for about a year and a half with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Re post # 8: you don't have any wireless adapter showing there. Does it appear in Device Manager as "OK" under Network Adapters? If it is an integrated adapter is it switched on?

If you don't understand how to use WPS (I don't) then do what I do with any router or adapter that has that option: disable it. Then configure the wireless network the way you want it.


----------



## DaisyDoodles (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't see anything that says "Device Manager" I did check all of my other wireless devices and they aren't picking up anything either. I did restart my laptop and it picked up the network but wouldn't connect, then when I refreshed the network list it disappeared again.

I went to the Router's page and disabled WPS. I also have it set on 11 g mode.


----------



## DaisyDoodles (Aug 31, 2012)

After changing some of the router settings and letting it sit for an hour or so it started working again.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know


----------

